# IH706 Hydraulic ?



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

So on our 706 the rear remote will not lift a single acting cylinder. No matter if i use the top remote or rear it will not lift the cylinder. If we hook the baler to it which is a double acting cylinder it will swing the thrower left and right. Any idea on what to look for as to why it wont lift a disc cutter with single acting?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wasn't a 706 only good for like 1700psi of hydraulic pressure when new? Have you stuck a gauge in it to see what it makes now?

Most newer equipment has cylinders and linkages designed for systems of 2500psi ish.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have not, its just weird that i can operate the round baler and square baler but not a disc cutter.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The hose going to the single action cylinder isn't on the wrong end, is it? It needs to be going to the end opposite of where the chrome rod will extend out.

Also, the end of the cylinder where the chrome rod comes out needs to have some sort of breather.

Can you jack up the head of the disc mower, then hook up to hydraulics and see what happens? It's possible your tractor just doesn't have enough pressure to pick it up. Jacking it up will get it maybe halfway, making the pressure needed to keep going less. Just an experiment to see where you're at.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

See below. Stupid autocorrect made this post unreadable


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Years ago the neighbor bought a JD 1207 haybine his Farmall super M wouldn’t lift it. If two guys grabbed header and lifted it would do it . The solution was to put a large diameter cylinder on the 1207 then the old M would lift it.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

t. It works on the 684 but for some reason the 706 wont lift it. It’s almost like no fluid is getting to the cylinder. May just have to switch our post pounder to the 706 and put the cutter back to the 684.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Is the 706 similar to 460/560? If so, there is a selector on the valve for single/double acting cyl. The selector is basically round with flat sides and does not protrude much past the tin work. 
Probably way off base, but... My 460 will lift my 5209 no problem at all and only makes 1280 psi on gauge. It has to be switched to single action for it to work properly though. 
Mark


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark, that was my thought as well!

The older Fords, with the remotes on top of the transmission, had to be changed back and forth as well!


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I will have to take a look. Didn’t see anything but that doesn’t mean mucH


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Could the filter or screen be plugged on the 706? Plenty of fluid in it? Pump not getting weak?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Single acting or doubling acting cylinder shouldn't matter to the tractor. First thing I would check is that the tip on the implement is working. I see some problems with worn tips not allowing oil flow. The other likely possibility is that the pump is weak. I don't think swinging the thrower is going to take near the pressure that lifting a mower will. I personally hate double acting cylinders that have been converted to single acting. They invariably get moisture condensing in the vented side which leads to bore corrosion and inevitable piston seal failure.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you changed the settings on other parts of the hydraulic system when moving from baler to mower? For example, is the 3-point hitch up when using a baler and down when trying to raise the mower? There can be weird interactions in older hydraulic systems.

Roger


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

No i havent changed anything, one thing i did read that if the draft control is off it may affect the hydraulic flow. I have used this tractor to pull and raise a hesston haybine with no issues. This just crazy frustrating LOL


----------

